# My neighborhood online bulletin board



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Our neighborhood has a bulletin board online and someone just posted that they lost their pig!!! About 2 blocks from me. I hope they find their pig!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did they bother to say how big? Some guy shot and killed what he thought was a wild boar about 500 pounds but it ended up being a pig of someone down the road. The pig had caused issues for people living on the road so no charges were filed.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My sow escaped once. Luckily she was caught by neighbors down the road in a hog trap. I heard squealing when they we're moving her out of the hog trap into a pen. I drove down there to check it out and sure enough it was her. They helped me load her up in my truck.
I learned that hotwire is best for hogs. When that sensitive nose of their's touches that hotwire, they learn boundaries REAL quick! LOL.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My hog escaped a couple of times,too.He never left the property but he was very hard to herd back in his pen.We raised him for a pig roast at a friend's property in Lake Cumberland.One of his relatives asked me how I liked the country,I reckon she thought we were from the city.I told her we were the ones who raised the pig.I'm not sure but I don't think she believed me.My dog ate so much,she turned down food for the first and only time in her life.The next day I watched a little dog haul a bone bigger than him up a steep hill.He'd get a few feet then the bone rolled down a little.Then a couple of feet,roll,etc.We left before he got it up to the top.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL on the dog stories. The hill dog would have made for a fun video.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> My sow escaped once. Luckily she was caught by neighbors down the road in a hog trap. I heard squealing when they we're moving her out of the hog trap into a pen. I drove down there to check it out and sure enough it was her. They helped me load her up in my truck.
> I learned that hotwire is best for hogs. When that sensitive nose of their's touches that hotwire, they learn boundaries REAL quick! LOL.


I think hogs are as smart for breaking out as goats. I was driving down a high speed road up in TN when this massive animal crossed in front of my truck. I was far enough away I couldn't quite tell what it was and slowed down. I swear it's back would come to half way up my truck's grill.

They're using hotwire here to keep feral hogs off properties.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't heard anything yet about whether they got it back or not. I see it's more common an occurence than I thought.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We used to hunt wild hogs where I used to live in Georgia. Hog hunting season was always open, guns could only be used during big game season only. Up there, they're called "piney wood rooters." They are called the same thing here in north Florida. We used dogs to run and bay the hogs, pit bulls to catch them. The only way to get the pit bulls off the hogs was to pry their mouth open with a sturdy stick or use a bic lighter on their nose. Bic lighter was preferred.

Then we would 'hog tie' the hog and load it up in the truck and then put it in a pen back home. Then we'd pour the corn to the hog to fatten it up, then sell it.
If you've ever looked at the advertisement ads in the back of a hunting magazine, you'd see guaranteed hog hunting on reserved acreage in Tennessee. Well, they were probably piney wood rooters from southeast Georgia lol.
There's nothing like going out in the woods or marsh chasing wild hogs with dogs, it was fun.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's always open season for feral hogs here,too,but I've never seen one or even heard about one.I do believe we can shoot those and coyote and groundhog,also always open season.Now, I want to shoot something.I wonder if any squirrels are out yet,it's starting to get light and it's chilly,perfect weather.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

There's plenty of squirrels in our neighborhood. I walk my dog often and let him loose to chase squirrels when there arnt any cars around.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking she should come down here. We've got a bumper crop of squirrels. She wouldn't even need to leave the house.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds like the wild life is closing in on us! On LI we had a big deer problem made worse by "No hunting people". The deer got smaller and smaller and starved in the winter. In my neighborhood we lived on the edge of thousands of acres of woods and some guys would get together and hunt them illegally-doing us all a big favor. The deer ate almost all our landscaping and I used electric wire to keep them out.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My brother says the deer down south are like big dogs,nothing like Ohio deer.I went out yesterday morning,sat on a fallen tree and leaned back against another.It was so comfy,the air was crisp and it was quiet except for nature's sounds.I sat there for no more than 5 min when the dang blue jays started hollering,then I heard acorns falling and looked for a squirrel,but none were seen.The blue jays continued flying around,hollering.I gave it an hour but no squirrels.Dang blue jays.............


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Out in central Georgia there are some nice sized deer, not to mention huge hogs. Around here near the coast, deer are smaller. It's still meat on the table!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, come to Okla, they're everywhere. They're feasting on my pecans right along with the crows!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think of deer as 4 legged large rats. Once I had 80 rose bushes in bloom (yes) and my parents were driving up . Well the next morning, a herd of deer must have come thru and eaten all the flowers!!! I cried.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,I got 2 mamas and their 2-4(depends if they had twins) babies eating my garden.I want to eat them,they're so fat.They seem to disappear during gun week LOL I don't know about OK but you can hunt crow here on weekends only.Don't know why or if people eat them or if it's because of crop damage.I wish I was closer and I'd help with your squirrel problem.They make really good stew for dumplings,you just need a few to make a pot.Or country-fried with gravy and biscuits.I go for the red/fox squirrels,they're a lot fatter.I've been trying to secure a field for goose hunting.Around here Canadian geese are a problem and people spend a lot of money getting rid of them.I called 2 businesses with ponds/geese and 3 golf courses.They won't let me come early morning and get bag limit.I figured it would be a win-win situation,they did not but I'll keep trying,the season doesn't open again until next month and they'll be fatter by then and the golf courses go into winter mode(if it gets cold).


----------

